# Responding to Spam



## ExoCorsair (Jun 23, 2008)

Hi all,

It would be greatly appreciated if you would just report the spam posts and would not respond to the spam post itself. By responding to spam, you add another post that moves the thread off-topic, and thus another post to delete.

Thanks,
The Speedsolving.com Team


----------



## ExoCorsair (Aug 19, 2008)

Update:

In case you have not read this (yes, this) thread, please read the original post and absolutely DO NOT respond to spam posts.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Dec 23, 2008)

Bump, please read this if you have not already.


----------



## Odin (Dec 23, 2008)

are those threads deleted?


----------



## shafiqdms1 (Dec 23, 2008)

oh sorry I didnt notice that report button. Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Dec 23, 2008)

Odin said:


> are those threads deleted?



We will moderate threads appropriately.


----------



## pjk (Dec 24, 2008)

Just an update:
With the holiday coming around and many puzzles being sold, we will see many new users registering, and some spammers will come too. If you notice a spam post, please report it right away. You can report a post by click on "Report" under their post counts. And as mentioned above, please don't reply, simply report and one of the moderators here will take care of it.

Thanks.


----------



## GerrySly (Dec 24, 2008)

When you delete a thread it deletes all posts with it, so if you are just deleting post by post I think you better take a look at your moderating skills first...

Happy holidays!


----------



## ExoCorsair (Dec 24, 2008)

Please note that spam posts may or may not be the original post of the thread.


----------



## nitrocan (Jan 3, 2009)

GerrySly said:


> When you delete a thread it deletes all posts with it, so if you are just deleting post by post I think you better take a look at your moderating skills first...
> 
> Happy holidays!





ExoCorsair said:


> Please note that spam posts may or may not be the original post of the thread.



Aww, that was awesome 

On topic: Isn't there still any spammer-proof way of registering? I remember something like asking cube related stuff mentioned on a thread.


----------



## Kenneth (Jan 4, 2009)

There are some blockers used here but you can't stop every spammer using such stuff. The only way is to pevent everybody from register and that is a silly idea as you understand


----------



## JTW2007 (Jan 6, 2009)

Guilty. Never saw that report button. Okay, will do.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jan 26, 2009)

Bump.

Everyone needs to read to read the first post of this thread; I had to personally remove multiple (yes, more than just one) posts like this today alone.


----------



## DcF1337 (Jan 26, 2009)

ExoCorsair said:


> Bump.
> 
> Everyone needs to read to read the first post of this thread; I had to personally remove multiple (yes, more than just one) posts like this today alone.



Sorry, I was one of those who replied to spam.

Will do. Thanks.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Oct 17, 2010)

Bumpity bump bump


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Oct 17, 2010)

Thanks for bumping this thread, Patrick. I remember a while ago someone was spamming, and I just made it worse by replying instead of reporting. :fp


----------

